

Ask HN: YC Application Advice - sparkzilla

The deadline for the 2015 Summer YC Batch is on Mar 27. What advice do previously successful applications have to offer founders applying for this batch?
======
brandonlipman
Here is are some past YC applications that I have saved over the years. These
may help. Lot's of great applications to learn from. The recent course, "How
To Start a Startup" run by Sam Altman has tons of actionable lessons from past
founders many of which are YC companies and partners.

1\. [http://www.scribd.com/doc/111078156/Yc-
Application](http://www.scribd.com/doc/111078156/Yc-Application)

2\. Dropboxes Application -
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27532820/app.html](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27532820/app.html)

3\. [http://blog.zactownsend.com/our-
yc-s13-application](http://blog.zactownsend.com/our-yc-s13-application)

4\. [https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-muses-successful-
applicat...](https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-muses-successful-application-
to-y-combinator-w12)

5\. A failed but insightful one - [https://open.bufferapp.com/buffers-y-
combinator-application/](https://open.bufferapp.com/buffers-y-combinator-
application/)

6\. [http://alexisohanian.com/our-y-combinator-
summer-05-applicat...](http://alexisohanian.com/our-y-combinator-
summer-05-application-what-w)

7\. [http://www.nancyhua.com/2014/10/08/successful-y-
combinator-s...](http://www.nancyhua.com/2014/10/08/successful-y-
combinator-s13-application/)

8\. [https://medium.com/@mattangriffel/getting-into-y-
combinator-...](https://medium.com/@mattangriffel/getting-into-y-
combinator-42a418a110d5)

Hope this helps. Best of luck!

~~~
sparkzilla
I does help. I'm looking more specifically for recent successful applicants to
say what was special about their application that got them through to the
interview stage.

